# Moebius Robot K.O'ed!



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

So I'm putting together both the 1st season, totally black and white Robot, unlit, and the 2nd-3rd season Robot all lit up and shiny. So for the 1st season version, I always wanted a model of the Robot in his pulled-power pack, slumped over mode, but there was never any way to bend or model the legs in the collapsed mode.
The new Moebius model, with it's vinyl legs makes it relatively easy, with proper care, to lightly melt the vinyl and achieve the perfect bent/collapsed look. And here's my result. Note the Robot is totally pained in shades of gray. Just like the mono images from season 1


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome idea, and fantastic result. Can't wait to see your colour version. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent looking Robot !! Love the first season look you have achieved. Thanks for sharing. And please let us see how your other robots turn out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Gutsy move, good for you, it worked out very well!

Tib


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like DonWest was shooting again! Poor Robot! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic! You were very courageous to melt the legs in that manner. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Hats off to you. This is what I would call "thinking outside of the box". I don't know if this has never been done before, but I love your idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Heh heh, shot #4 looks like a back view of him taking a leak on the Brady Bunch. Seriously though, excellent job on this. I like the colors for the Black & White take on it.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

People ask me why I'm not doing the Anti-Matter Robot. Already did.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's AWESOME.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

THANKS!!! labor of love!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

another view


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Love it!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

It looks good - BUT - shouldn't the power pack be_ removed_?

- GJS


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, as soon as I've completed the 2nd/3rd season Robot, and I have them displayed, I'll remove the power pack. It's there right now for safe keeping till I place it in it's permanent display.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent idea on powered down robot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Its certainly something I wouldn't have done, but great job:thumbsup:*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great idea.Now just put B-9 in a diorama setting.:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice example of thinking out of the box. Great job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

